# Online midi files/projects/templates for analyse



## PeterN (Jul 30, 2020)

So its about 4 years ago, I gathered plenty midi files to study them, there was one website with John Williams and it was interesting to analyse Williams via midi. For example.

Yesterday and today I thought there is probably more out there now, as 4 years have passed, and Im talking orchestral midi mockups here. Now, without diving too deep, (while working 40 hours a week regular job, time is limited), I did a sweep and it was basically just rubbish that came on the hook. I searched ready midi templates for Logic Pro X. I was particularly interested to analyse midi regarding orchestral drums, glock and runs. Basically you get this epic crap on the hook, which I consider worthless.

Is this really the case that we are still in this position? Or is google search not showing the interesting websites? Would anyone mind to share if you know any, that you find resourceful No need to be freebies, payment is fine if quality is fine.


----------



## j_kranz (Jul 30, 2020)

If you follow Lorne Balfe on social media, he’s been recently posting several cubase projects from his scores to freely download. Marco Beltrami has also posted many of his score PDFs over the years.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks.

Also, anyone here, please feel free to recommend your own website if you sell templates for orchestral midi mockups. Or pm is fine too. Personally (sorry if this sounds too personal) Im particularly interested in Williams style, Disneystyle, "creative" types of mockups, full of orchestral colour. I know the Williams are available, but maybe something else out there?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 30, 2020)

Any specific sample libraries, or does that not matter to you? (The MIDI does differ a bit between certain libraries).
I recently just launched a site dedicated to what you describe: Synthestration
As of this writing there are only 2 projects available, but there are a number of upcoming projects in the pipeline, including what you might call "Disneystyle" pieces, with a focus on traditional orchestration. In fact, you'll probably see one being announced in the coming days. 

I notice you mentioned Logic Pro. The upcoming projects will be for Cubase by default, but I recently ordered a Mac specifically to translate these projects to Logic. Unfortunately there is still a little over a week before the Mac is due to arrive, but you should be seeing some Logic projects shortly after that.

EDIT: A 3rd product has been added. The project file for Benny Oschmann's official demo for The Orchestra!


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2020)

Musescore has lots of orchestral scores in xml/midi, some of them quite well done... xml has the advantage to give readable parts.
EDIT: just been there, they have embraced the subscription model, not free anymore.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 30, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Any specific sample libraries, or does that not matter to you? (The MIDI does differ a bit between certain libraries).
> I recently just launched a site dedicated to what you describe: Synthestration
> As of this writing there are only 2 projects available, but there are a number of upcoming projects in the pipeline, including what you might call "Disneystyle" pieces, with a focus on traditional orchestration. In fact, you'll probably see one being announced in the coming days.
> 
> I notice you mentioned Logic Pro. The upcoming projects will be for Cubase by default, but I recently ordered a Mac specifically to translate these projects to Logic. Unfortunately there is still a little over a week before the Mac is due to arrive, but you should be seeing some Logic projects shortly after that.



Thanks. I will take a closer look asap. Sounds promising. You know, this idea, I cant believe it still so sparse and difficult to find, being 2020, anyone can make a stable income if they do this properly. I mean orchestra, theres plenty EDM out there, and its just depressing to browse through it. For orchestral, Cubase and Logic Pro X would be enough to start with. You know, I wrote this idea 3 years back or so, and got responses "libraries are so different", well f that, I can try soaring strings, albion, or what the f ever, just say if its staccato or legato etc. 

Due to limited time I cant check your website today, but this week for sure. If its even basic properly done, and prices are resonable, you can be sure you got a customer.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 30, 2020)

Rob said:


> Musescore has lots of orchestral scores in xml/midi, some of them quite well done... xml has the advantage to give readable parts.
> EDIT: just been there, they have embraced the subscription model, not free anymore.



Thanks. They dont need to give it free. Perfectly reasonable to charge for a good job. Subsciptions is another thing, now during this pandemic, I tend to avoid subscriptions. Some of you may know that esp. March, April and May many offices were closed, and it can happen again. You want to unsubscribe but nobody replies.


----------



## bcarwell (Jul 31, 2020)

j_kranz said:


> If you follow Lorne Balfe on social media, he’s been recently posting several cubase projects from his scores to freely download. Marco Beltrami has also posted many of his score PDFs over the years.


Could you provide the hotlinks to Lorne Balfe's cubase projects- I can't seem to find them. 
Tnx.

Best, Bob


----------



## j_kranz (Jul 31, 2020)

bcarwell said:


> Could you provide the hotlinks to Lorne Balfe's cubase projects- I can't seem to find them.
> Tnx.
> 
> Best, Bob


They are on his official facebook page.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 31, 2020)

PeterN said:


> You want to unsubscribe but nobody replies.


Just stop the payments.


----------



## Vonk (Jul 31, 2020)

I don't know if it's the kind of thing you are looking for, but I have found the work posted by Ashton Gleckman, with full mockups and Cubase projects, highly educative and entertaining, with regard to film scores.






Film Score Project Files - Download Hub


Hey all, I wanted to create a place where I can post the project files for all my mockups. Hopefully it will be a bit easier to navigate than going through the YouTube descriptions. I'll update the list as new ones become available. Hope this helps. Best, Ashton Wonder Woman Interstellar...




vi-control.net


----------



## PeterN (Aug 1, 2020)

j_kranz said:


> If you follow Lorne Balfe on social media, he’s been recently posting several cubase projects from his scores to freely download. Marco Beltrami has also posted many of his score PDFs over the years.



So just now I went to check Lorne Balfes homepage, Youtube channel and Twitter, but no Cubase projects were to be found. Would you mind checking if they are still up and give a further hint which direction to go sniffing? 

Now I havent got this far yet, but I assume there is a way to open Cubase projects in Logic Pro X. Being midi, maybe theres a way around it. Or is there?


----------



## PeterN (Aug 1, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Any specific sample libraries, or does that not matter to you? (The MIDI does differ a bit between certain libraries).
> I recently just launched a site dedicated to what you describe: Synthestration
> As of this writing there are only 2 projects available, but there are a number of upcoming projects in the pipeline, including what you might call "Disneystyle" pieces, with a focus on traditional orchestration. In fact, you'll probably see one being announced in the coming days.
> 
> I notice you mentioned Logic Pro. The upcoming projects will be for Cubase by default, but I recently ordered a Mac specifically to translate these projects to Logic. Unfortunately there is still a little over a week before the Mac is due to arrive, but you should be seeing some Logic projects shortly after that.



Sorry my blunt reply earlier, being busy with work, composing music, having chickens, growing garden, fishing etc, sometimes theres just 5 minutes to throw out a reply. 

Yea, this is a great start. How come theres not more of this out there. The composition called Symphonic Explorations got my green light. You have support available too which seems great.

It says Symphonic Explorations is available for Logic Pro X, would you mind clarifying the download, where have you uploaded them? Just curiosity, I will buy it anyway.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 1, 2020)

j_kranz said:


> They are on his official facebook page.



Ok, thats clear then.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 1, 2020)

Rob said:


> Musescore has lots of orchestral scores in xml/midi, some of them quite well done... xml has the advantage to give readable parts.
> EDIT: just been there, they have embraced the subscription model, not free anymore.



Is this the page you are referring to https://musescore.org/en ...?

So one needs to install musescore and then you can download midi files to it? It says it is free, but is there some surprise fee coming when installed?


----------



## PeterN (Aug 1, 2020)

Vonk said:


> I don't know if it's the kind of thing you are looking for, but I have found the work posted by Ashton Gleckman, with full mockups and Cubase projects, highly educative and entertaining, with regard to film scores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember checking them 2 years ago, but did not get much out of them. A lot of tracks and doubling of instruments to create this massive wall of zimm sound. Now I think Ashton is great for doing this sharing, and thanks mate if you stumble past here, I just didnt find the creativity I was looking for there. Maybe Im wrong, I recall checking two projects, will take another look one day.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 1, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Any specific sample libraries, or does that not matter to you? (The MIDI does differ a bit between certain libraries).
> I recently just launched a site dedicated to what you describe: Synthestration
> As of this writing there are only 2 projects available, but there are a number of upcoming projects in the pipeline, including what you might call "Disneystyle" pieces, with a focus on traditional orchestration. In fact, you'll probably see one being announced in the coming days.
> 
> I notice you mentioned Logic Pro. The upcoming projects will be for Cubase by default, but I recently ordered a Mac specifically to translate these projects to Logic. Unfortunately there is still a little over a week before the Mac is due to arrive, but you should be seeing some Logic projects shortly after that.



I bought it, the file was on your website and Paypal was payment method. All went smoothly. The download (at least for Europe) is very slow, maybe you want to check that. Anyway, the file was small so not a big deal, but just FYI.

Anyway good job! Will open the file later, so far all good. Just wish there was more of this out there.


----------



## Marsen (Aug 1, 2020)

PeterN said:


> Is this the page you are referring to https://musescore.org/en ...?
> 
> So one needs to install musescore and then you can download midi files to it? It says it is free, but is there some surprise fee coming when installed?



I´m pretty sure he meant this page:








Musescore.com | The world's largest free sheet music catalog and community


Share, download and print free sheet music for piano, guitar, flute and more with the world's largest community of sheet music creators, composers, performers, music teachers, students, beginners, artists and other musicians with over 1,000,000 sheet digital music to play, practice, learn and enjoy.




musescore.com


----------



## Marsen (Aug 1, 2020)

Ok .org and .com seems to be the same site...


----------



## Rob (Aug 1, 2020)

Marsen said:


> I´m pretty sure he meant this page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's the one. But something has changed lately, there was no requirement to download the app before. And to be able to download scores as pdf, xml, midi etc it looks like you need to subscribe. Not a thing I like, though I can understand they want to raise some cash...


----------



## PeterN (Aug 2, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I recently just launched a site dedicated to what you describe: Synthestration
> ....



Can I say something from a customer point of view. First look is good, it is well organized in Logic Pro X with colours and folders. But when a name of a track is "Pfl Vib DXF" it is confusing. I can figure out it is a vibrato of some kind and it is under woods. Or how about 3FL Emtn DXF. Now theres only a few of these tracks, but why cant you have a cheat sheet somewhere so we can check them up. Why do you call a track Bsn Sus Fort, why not just say the articulation? (Edit, I get that now, it is bassoon sustain/fortissimo, or suspended maybe). But what about the rest of the coded abbreviations. Or anyone else here who bought it, were all those coded tracks straightforward to you?

Anyway its great. Lot of tracks but it will be great to analyse once I got those code words cleared up


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 2, 2020)

PeterN said:


> Can I say something from a customer point of view. First look is good, it is well organized in Logic Pro X with colours and folders. But when a name of a track is "Pfl Vib DXF" it is confusing. I can figure out it is a vibrato of some kind and it is under woods. Or how about 3FL Emtn DXF. Now theres only a few of these tracks, but why cant you have a cheat sheet somewhere so we can check them up. Why do you call a track Bsn Sus Fort, why not just say the articulation? Or anyone else here who bought it, was this straightforward to you?
> 
> Anyway its great. Lot of tracks but it will be great to analyse once I got those code words cleared up



That's a fair criticism Peter. And thank you for the feedback.
The reasoning behind the track names is that it mirrors the naming convention given to the instruments loaded on those tracks.
This is so if you changed the instrument that was loaded or there was an error loading the samples, the track name was a quick way to tell you what to load.






The Logic file is due to be updated in the coming days once my mac mini arrives, so perhaps I will also see if I can come up with a more user-friendly way of track naming.

Thanks again!

EDIT:
The project files have now been updated with a simpler track list and no more confusing track names!


----------



## Andrew0568 (Aug 2, 2020)

j_kranz said:


> If you follow Lorne Balfe on social media, he’s been recently posting several cubase projects from his scores to freely download. Marco Beltrami has also posted many of his score PDFs over the years.



Thanks for the suggestion! Had no idea Lorne Balfe posts so many MIDI files--very cool


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 2, 2020)

Definitely highly highly recommend Synthestration.com!!


----------



## awaey (Aug 2, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Definitely highly highly recommend Synthestration.com!!


High example of composition and cubase templates . last week I Bought ,I have learned a lot with both midi track,they changed my mind how I should deal with instrument and sample library...
https://vi-control.net/community/th...p-project-files-ew-hollywood-orchestra.95405/


----------



## robcs (Aug 2, 2020)

PeterN said:


> Thanks. They dont need to give it free. Perfectly reasonable to charge for a good job. Subsciptions is another thing, now during this pandemic, I tend to avoid subscriptions. Some of you may know that esp. March, April and May many offices were closed, and it can happen again. You want to unsubscribe but nobody replies.



It's an annual subscription and it's dirt cheap - $49/year. If I remember, the free account lets you download a limited number of files in their own format. The upgrade allows you to download PDF, XML, and some other formats and removes the download cap. So I'd say try the free Musescore account first, and if you like it, support them by subscribing for the year.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 2, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> That's a fair criticism Peter. And thank you for the feedback.
> The reasoning behind the track names is that it mirrors the naming convention given to the instruments loaded on those tracks.
> This is so if you changed the instrument that was loaded or there was an error loading the samples, the track name was a quick way to tell you what to load.
> 
> ...


I like the track naming, but I also have those libraries. However, a cheat sheet might be nice for those using a different library?


----------



## Andrew0568 (Aug 3, 2020)

Found this on YouTube


----------



## TonalDynamics (Dec 6, 2021)

Rob said:


> Yes that's the one. But something has changed lately, there was no requirement to download the app before. And to be able to download scores as pdf, xml, midi etc it looks like you need to subscribe. Not a thing I like, though I can understand they want to raise some cash...


Yeah... Musescore got bought by Ultimate-Guitar a few years back, and I think they were the ones who 'monetized' it so heavily.

When I checked a while back, they even had public domain scores that were 'premium' downloads 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------

